# new dental clinic at Al-Ain



## dr K (Oct 16, 2015)

Dear expats
I am looking for opening a new prestigious dental clinic at Al-Ain, can anyone help me with the best location to start??
all comments are highly appreciated


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Presumably HAAD to understand the licensing, facility and regulatory requirements you need to meet.


----------



## dr K (Oct 16, 2015)

thank you my friend, I am looking for the best place from your point of view, I had HAAD licence and all the paperwork for starting new clinic done, only the place is what I am not sure about


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why Al Ain?
Would it not be better to choose somewhere with a bigger population?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why Al Ain?
> Would it not be better to choose somewhere with a bigger population?
> Cheers
> Steve


Al Ain population is nearly half a million people, I can see that the right location will be key as the city is spread over quite a wide area.

Hili seems to be an expanding area with new residential development, or else the busier areas are around Tawam Hospital down to schools Road and city centre near to Khalifa street and Al Ain Mall. I think you'd have to research existing dental services to make a better decision.


----------

